# You know you are spoiling your guys when ...



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

You lug one of these around everywhere you go









________
SEXYBIRDIE


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

PS: thats not my truck, we saw this at home depot yesterday & i thought it was funny. It was cold yesterday..... like 60 degrees hehe !!
________
BUBBLER PIPE


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL 60° is cold ?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> LOL 60? is cold ?


Just a little chilly :thumbup: It was nice today, about 70 & sunny :thumbsup:
________
Web Shows


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Just a little chilly :thumbup: It was nice today, about 70 & sunny :thumbsup:


i am on my way.:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that must get nasty after a few good bumps in the road.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought I was a king with a unlimited supply of 5ers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I thought I was a king with a unlimited supply of 5ers.


but we got the 5er's,and the plastic mud bags to line them.and as the captain said,there's another reason why you should use paper tape instead of mesh :whistling2:

never ever,dig through the mud box that is full of the plastic bags


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

That looks like a job trailer for a crew of Illegal Aliens.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> That looks like a job trailer for a crew of Illegal Aliens.


crew of 6. with tools and microwave.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> You lug one of these around everywhere you go


That's awesome.. i hate when builders don't put biffs on jobs.. 

Axe, is there even a drywall industry down there anymore?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

jmr said:


> That's awesome.. i hate when builders don't put biffs on jobs..
> 
> Axe, is there even a drywall industry down there anymore?


Well... there are NO industries here right now  A HUGE part of the Phoenix area economy for the past 2+ decades has been new construction. With all of the repo's & foreclosures (& there are boat loads of them) there is almost no construction going which means no jobs which means no drywall, no electric, its tough down here right now.

There is a bright side !! There are such good deals on repo's & foreclosures that Northerers (both US & Canadians) are buying nice 2nd houses dirt cheap which is helping us stabilize, but it seems to be a slow process. A few weeks ago i was working in a 5000 square foot dream house that just sold at auction for $340,000. 3 1/2 years ago this thing woulda gone for over a million.

Anyway, there are jobs but things are slow around here. I think we got hit a little worse than other parts of the country. There are houses all over that are empty & every other strip mall has 2 or 3 vacancies with for rent signs up. Ahhh it'll get better, I'm a survivor :thumbup: 

PS: the weather is still very nice right now 
________
JOLITE VAPORIZER MANUAL


----------

